
There’s a Crypto-Mining Machine in Every Home in Caracas - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-25/free-electricity-fuels-a-crypto-mining-boom-in-caracas
======
gus_massa
Linkbait title. Only a tiny amount of people in Caracas have mining equipment.

------
hapnin
Smart move. One satoshi is now equal to 109 Venezuelan bolivars [0], double
from about two weeks ago.

[0] [https://dolarsatoshi.com](https://dolarsatoshi.com)

